#  > قوانین سایت >  > معرفی تجهیزات تعمیرگاهی >  >  آموزشهای تعویض چیپ های BGA با دستگاه BR240 پلاس

## Mahmoodi

آموزش کار با دستگاه BR240+


https://aparat.com/v/IY7z3

----------

*3eyyed*,*ali1243*,*aliabas*,*amirmorady*,*aryamon*,*BAGHERI*43*,*hamedcrazy*,*hassan99*,*mohamad0428*,*mohsen zmr*,*Poomm*,*saeedsaghary*,*zaniar*,*افشین سالاری*,*امیر سجاد*,*خدمه1*,*ساخر*,*علی پاشایی*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## سای را

سلام . دوستان چراقیمتها و جشنواره های شرکت شهاب الکترونیک بروز رسانی نمیشه

کدام ازدوستان خرید کردن ازشرکت آیا راضی هستن

----------


## Eng.nakhaei

سلام
از دوستان کسی تجربه کار با این دستگاه  رو داشته
چطوره؟

----------

